# fly fishing leader recipes for steelhead?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was gonna give flouro a try.. I have been searching the net and asking around here about this and had different answers from just about everyone and everywhere I read. I have read to make your leader thinner starting off with 25lb butt section so it sinks faster. sounds good. I have heard to use mono for the butt section and add flouro to it using a knot or even a barrel swivel. also sounds good. but whats a good recipe to use? I am gonna be nymphing with egg patterns next time out and wonder what leader recipe you guys recomend for a fly rod? I am gonna get some flouro today after dinner and wondered what lb I should get? I have been recomended 8lb, or 10lb and even 6lb for clear water.. I already have leader making material from rio. its regular mono in every size you need.. just need a good recipe? basically I want to start off with mono and end up with flouro. I will be using split shot and unweighted nymphs and fishing 4ft deep or less.. any reccomendations? I want a 9ft leader. should I use a micro swivel? help! remember this is for a fly rod. not spin cast or can you use the same recipes for both?. also can you connect the flouro and mono using a bloodknot if need be? any help would be greatly appreciated!! some of this is confusing when all that teaches you is you own experiences and the internet!


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

I use this site a lot because you can very the length and size http://www.jdunns.com/personal/java_leader_calc.html
The formula I use the most starts with a hard butt section, amnesia then chameleon for the mid section and ultra green for the tippet. On the V when the water is real clear I have gone down as low as 6lb but mostly run to down to 8lb. I was told by a good friend (a guy that lands more fish than anyone I know )that when it comes to steelhead fishing conditions more bad things then good things happen with fluorocarbon. My leaders start with a loop connection and I use double surgeons knotsfor the rest . Putting you flies where the fish are can mean breaking off a lot so the loop connection is a big help, blood knots are to fussy for me and the surgeons knots have not caused me any problem,. You can also tie in a dropper loop.
This is on of those things that everyone does differently.
If you google "hand tied steelhead leaders" the options are almost endless.


----------



## zotman (Jun 9, 2006)

Buy or borrow from the library "Steelheading made simple". From the DVD, I use 3-4' 20lb Amnesia (Red), 3-4' 12lb clear or green Maxima(mono) and then your tippet. I first tie the amnesia to the fly line using a nail knot. I use the double surgeons loop to tie the lines together. Tippet: I use 8 lb P Line CFX leader (flouro). I use the Trilene knot to tie to the fly (Palomer knot works great also). I usually use one or 2 BB shot on the tippet. Sometimes I put the shot on the 12 lb near the knot so it does not slide down. If you use a float indicator, keep it on the 12 lb mono so you don't lose it on a snag.

I bought an Orvis Cinch Tie fly knot tool. I use it to tie the knots.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a mon tapered 3x to a barrel swivel and fish 6lb or 4lb seagar flouro off of that, I swear by seagar 6lb flouro!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys for all the help. I made one recommended to me that was 2 ft of 20 2 ft of 15 2 of 13 and 2 of 10. then a very small barrel swivel and then 8lb flouro added to that. it casted pretty good. I will ahve to give you guys a try.


----------

